# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Vuelta a España 2018 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Eli lyhyesti ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin. 

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa* (1->1, pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa). Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Paidat: 40-30-30-20 pistettä sille joka siirtyy punainen-vihreä-pilkku-valkoinen paitaan etapin jälkeen
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Yritteliäin ajaja: 10 pistettä

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-20-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-7-7-6-6-5-3-2-2-1-1
Piste ja mäkikisat: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Yhdistelmäkisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (20+5)*13=325 pistettä.

3500 - PORTE Richie
3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
3500 - YATES Simon
---------------------------------------
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
3000 - SAGAN Peter
3000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
---------------------------------------
2500 - URAN Rigoberto
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
---------------------------------------
2000 - ARU Fabio
2000 - PINOT Thibaut
---------------------------------------
1500 - BENNETT George
1500 - CARAPAZ Richard
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1500 - MARTIN Daniel
1500 - MAS Enric
1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - NIZZOLI Giacomo
1500 - TRENTIN Matteo
1500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
---------------------------------------
1000 - BOUHANNI Nacer
1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor
1000 - CONSONNI Simone
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
1000 - FORMOLO Davide
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke
1000 - WALSCHEID Max
1000 - WOODS Michael
1000 - YATES Adam
---------------------------------------
500 - ABERASTURI Jon
500 - ANTON Igor
500 - BENOOT Tiesj
500 - BILBAO Pello
500 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - DE PLUS Laurens
500 - FELLINE Fabio
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
500 - GIBBONS Ryan
500 - GONCALVES Jose
500 - HERRADA Jesus
500 - IZAGIRRE Gorka
500 - KUSS Sepp
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - MEZGEC Luka
500 - MORENO Daniel
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - SARREAU Marc
500 - TEUNISSEN Mike
500 - TEUNS Dylan
500 - VAN ASBROECK Tom
500 - VAN DER SANDE Tosh
-------------------------------
0 - Muut

----------


## Kossu

Avaan pelin. Alustava Team Kossu -joukkue:
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - BENNETT George
1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
0 - PARDILLA Sergio
0 - ROSSKOPF Joseph
0 - GHEBREIGZABHIER WERKILUL  Amanuel
0/8, 10.000/10.000

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - BENOOT Tiesj
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - GONCALVES Jose
0 - AMADOR Andrey
0 - PARDILLA Sergio

----------


## Velluz

Nimi: Peto on irti
Osallistujat:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - URAN Rigoberto
1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - BOUHANNI Nacer
500 - BENOOT Tijens
500 - BILBAO Pello 
500 - TEUNS Dylan
0 - PRADES Eduard
0 - SERRY Pieter
0 - HAIG Jack

9500/10 000, 0/8

Lähetetty minun ASUS_Z01RD laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JupiteriUkko

3500 - PORTE Richie
3000 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - DENNIS Rohan 
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven 
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - BILBAO Pello
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 - CUMMINGS Stephen  
0 - GESCHKE Simon
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
0/8 10 000/10 000

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

500  - KUSS Sepp
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
 500  - BENOOT Tiesj 
 500  - BILBAO Pello
 500  - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
 500  - ROCHE Nicolas

10000 / 10000
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Jabadabado

Mukana jälleen ja Tourin pettymyksen jälkeen (oman joukkueen suoritus siellä) lähdetään parantamaan pohjalta...

Red Dreamers
3000 - Lopez, Miguel Angel
2500 - Viviani, Elia
1500 - Nibali, Vincenzo
1000 - Dennis, Rohan
1000 - Kwiatkowski, Michal
500 - Brambilla, Gianluca
500 - De Gendt, Thomas
0 Schwarzmann, Michael
0 Albasini, Michael 
0 Villella, Davide

10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Hokku

3500 - YATES Simon
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
2000 - PINOT Thibau
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
500 - KUSS Sepp
0 - CATALDO Dario
0 - HAIG Jack
0 - AMADOR Andrey

10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - CARAPAZ Richard
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
0 - PRADES Eduard
0- HENAO Sergio
0 - HAIG Jack
0 - PARDILLA Sergio

10 000/ 10 000 0/8

----------


## maupa

3000 VALVERDE Alejandro
2000 PINOT Thibaut
1500 DE LA CRUZ David
1000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 KWIATKOWSKI Michal
 500 GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
 500 KUSS Sepp
 500 MEINTJES Louis
   0 DE MARCHI Alessandro
   0 DUPONT Hubert

----------


## JTu

Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - FRAILE Omar
0 - AMADOR Andrey
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 - GARCIA CORTINA Iván
0 - HAIG Jack

----------


## Frosty

Equipo Escarchado:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - YATES Adam
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
0 - CATALDO Dario
0 - AMADOR Andrey
0 - HAIG Jack
0 - DE MARCHI Alessandro

----------


## Vigil Ignis

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - MORENO Daniel
500 - IZAGIRRE Gorka
0 - HENAO Sergio
0 - CATALDO Dario

----------


## ManseMankeli

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1000 - BOUHANNI Nacer
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - ROLLAND Pierre
0 - HENAO Sergio
0 - AMADOR Andrey

----------


## Paolo

3000 SAGAN Peter
2500 VIVIANI Elia
1000 KWIATKOWSKI Michal 
1000 DENNIS Rohan
1000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   BILBAO Pello
500   DE GENDT Thomas
500   FRAILE Omar
0      CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0      CATALDO Dario

Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco 
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - BILBAO Pello
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
0 - BRÄNDLE Matthias 
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael

10000/10000
0/8

----------


## Pesonito

Andy & Fränk

3500 - YATES Simon
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - BOUHANNI Nacer
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
1000 - WOODS Michael
500 - MORENO Daniel
500 - MEINTJES Louis
0 - DE MARCHI Alessandro
0 - CATALDO Dario

----------


## Googol

LOPEZ Miguel Angel 3000
TRENTIN Matteo 1500
DE LA CRUZ David 1500
KWIATKOWSKI Michal 1000
DENNIS Rohan 1000
BOUHANNI Nacer 1000
MEINTJES Louis 500
TEUNS Dylan 500
CASTROVIEJO Jonathan 0
CUMMINGS Steve 0

----------


## Googol

Hokun joukkueeseen mahtuisi vielä yksi ajaja.

----------


## Hokku

> Hokun joukkueeseen mahtuisi vielä yksi ajaja.



Hups, lisätään
0 - HENAO Sergio

Toivottavasti ei mene vaihtoa. Pisteitä ensimmäiseltä etapilta ei luonnollisesti tule.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	1	*

1.	100	-	DENNIS Rohan
2.	70	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
3.	50	-	CAMPENAERTS Victor
4.	35	-	OLIVEIRA Nelson
5.	30	-	VAN BAARLE Dylan
6.	25	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
7.	20	-	CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
8.	16	-	GESCHKE Simon
9.	13	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
10.	10	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
11.	7	-	TEUNS Dylan
12.	5	-	FELLINE Fabio
13.	3	-	THOMAS Benjamin
14.	2	-	AMADOR Andrey
15.	1	-	BOOKWALTER Brent

punainen paita:	40	-	DENNIS Rohan
vihreä paita:	30	-	DENNIS Rohan
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	DENNIS Rohan
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC Racing Team

Tilanne 

1.	341	JupiteriUkko
2.	310	pulmark
3.	297	Googol
4.	285	Paolo
5.	270	Salaliittoteoria
6.	265	Red Dreamers
7.	250	Team Kossu
8.	217	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	197	Hokku
10.	113	Andy & Fränk
11.	100	maupa
12.	80	TetedeCourse
13.	77	ManseMankeli
14.	70	Vigil Ignis
15.	45	Equipo Escarchado
16.	12	Peto on irti
17.	2	Team OK

----------


## Kossu

Campenaerts->Kwiatkowski
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - BENNETT George
1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor -> KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
0 - PARDILLA Sergio
0 - ROSSKOPF Joseph
0 - GHEBREIGZABHIER WERKILUL  Amanuel
1/8, 10.000/10.000

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco 
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor->500 BENOOT Tiesj(2)
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - BILBAO Pello
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
0 - BRÄNDLE Matthias->500 FELLINE Fabio(2) 
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael

10000/10000
2/8

----------


## Cybbe

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - YATES Adam
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
0 - CATALDO Dario
0 - AMADOR Andrey
0 - HAIG Jack
0 - DE MARCHI Alessandro

----------


## Hokku

3500 - YATES Simon
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
2000 - PINOT Thibau
1000 - DENNIS Rohan -> 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
500 - KUSS Sepp
0 - CATALDO Dario
0 - HAIG Jack
0 - AMADOR Andrey
0 - HENAO Sergio

10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	2	*

1.	100	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
2.	70	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
3.	50	-	DE PLUS Laurens
4.	35	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
5.	30	-	BENNETT George
6.	25	-	GALLOPIN Tony
7.	20	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
8.	16	-	URAN Rigoberto
9.	13	-	QUINTANA Nairo
10.	10	-	PINOT Thibaut
11.	7	-	HAIG Jack
12.	5	-	FORMOLO Davide
13.	3	-	DEVENYNS Dries
14.	2	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
15.	1	-	IZAGIRRE Ion

punainen paita:	40	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
vihreä paita:	30	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
pallopaita:	30	-	MATÉ Luis Ángel
valkoinen paita:	20	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tulokset 

1.	272	maupa
2.	202	TetedeCourse
3.	190	Team Kossu
4.	185	Salaliittoteoria
5.	177	Hokku
6.	177	Vigil Ignis
7.	167	JupiteriUkko
8.	167	ManseMankeli
9.	167	Paolo
10.	165	Red Dreamers
11.	161	Andy & Fränk
12.	160	Googol
13.	53	pulmark
14.	28	Peto on irti
15.	25	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	15	Equipo Escarchado
17.	15	Cybbe
18.	0	Team OK

Tilanne 

1.	508	JupiteriUkko
2.	457	Googol
3.	455	Salaliittoteoria
4.	452	Paolo
5.	440	Team Kossu
6.	430	Red Dreamers
7.	374	Hokku
8.	372	maupa
9.	363	pulmark
10.	282	TetedeCourse
11.	274	Andy & Fränk
12.	247	Vigil Ignis
13.	244	ManseMankeli
14.	242	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
15.	60	Equipo Escarchado
16.	40	Peto on irti
17.	15	Cybbe
18.	2	Team OK

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Dennis -> Trentin
Geoghegan -> Henao

  500  - KUSS Sepp
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1500 - TRENTIN Matteo
1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
 500  - BENOOT Tiesj 
 500  - BILBAO Pello
 500  - ROCHE Nicolas
    0 - HENAO Sergio

10000 / 10000
Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

3500 - PORTE Richie -> 1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
0 - CUMMINGS Stephen -> 500 - DE PLUS Laurens


3000 - SAGAN Peter 
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 - DENNIS Rohan 
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven 
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - BILBAO Pello 
500 - DE PLUS Laurens
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan 
0 - GESCHKE Simon
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
2/8 8 500/10 000

----------


## Jabadabado

Lähdetään tekemään heti pari vaihtoa...
Ulos:
1500 - Nibali, Vincenzo
1000 - Dennis, Rohan
Sisään:
1500 - van Poppel, Danny
500 - De Plus Laurens


*Red Dreamers*
3000 - Lopez, Miguel Angel
2500 - Viviani, Elia
1500 - van Poppel, Danny
1000 - Kwiatkowski, Michal
500 - De Plus, Laurens
500 - Brambilla, Gianluca
500 - De Gendt, Thomas
0 Schwarzmann, Michael
0 Albasini, Michael 
0 Villella, Davide


9 500/10 000
Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## OK93

de la Cruz ulos, Kwia sisään

3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - BENOOT Tiesj
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - GONCALVES Jose
0 - AMADOR Andrey
0 - PARDILLA Sergio

1/8, 9500

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco 
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor->500 BENOOT Tiesj(2)
1000 - DENNIS Rohan->BUCHMANN Emanuel(4)
500 - BILBAO Pello
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan->HAIG Jack(4) 
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
0 - BRÄNDLE Matthias->500 FELLINE Fabio(2) 
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael

10000/10000
4/8

----------


## Kossu

Nibali->Kelderman
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - BENNETT George
1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> KELDERMAN Wilco (3.)
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor -> KWIATKOWSKI Michal (1. etapin jälkeen)
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
0 - PARDILLA Sergio
0 - ROSSKOPF Joseph
0 - GHEBREIGZABHIER WERKILUL  Amanuel
2/8, 10.000/10.000

----------


## Cybbe

1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> 1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco

----------


## Paolo

3000 SAGAN Peter
2500 VIVIANI Elia
1000 KWIATKOWSKI Michal 
1000 DENNIS Rohan ——-> 1000 BOUHANNI Nacer
1000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 BILBAO Pello
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 FRAILE Omar
0 CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 CATALDO Dario

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Pankista1500
1000 - DENNIS Rohan -> 2500 - VIVIANI Elia 


3000 - SAGAN Peter 
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven 
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - BILBAO Pello 
500 - DE PLUS Laurens
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan 
0 - GESCHKE Simon
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
3/8 10 000/10 000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	3	*

1.	100	-	VIVIANI Elia
2.	70	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
3.	50	-	SAGAN Peter
4.	35	-	BOUHANNI Nacer
5.	30	-	CONSONNI Simone
6.	25	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
7.	20	-	MORKOV Michael
8.	16	-	TRENTIN Matteo
9.	13	-	GIBBONS Ryan
10.	10	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
11.	7	-	CLARKE Simon
12.	5	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
13.	3	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
14.	2	-	GARCIA CORTINA Iván
15.	1	-	SARREAU Marc

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	SIMÓN Jordi
paras joukkue:	5	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tilanne 

1.	610	Paolo
2.	566	JupiteriUkko
3.	563	Red Dreamers
4.	511	Googol
5.	479	Salaliittoteoria
6.	477	Hokku
7.	468	pulmark
8.	443	Team Kossu
9.	437	ManseMankeli
10.	385	TetedeCourse
11.	380	maupa
12.	312	Andy & Fränk
13.	305	Vigil Ignis
14.	299	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
15.	215	Equipo Escarchado
16.	170	Cybbe
17.	130	Peto on irti
18.	102	Team OK

Tulokset 

1.	193	ManseMankeli
2.	158	Paolo
3.	155	Equipo Escarchado
4.	155	Cybbe
5.	133	Red Dreamers
6.	105	pulmark
7.	103	TetedeCourse
8.	103	Hokku
9.	100	Team OK
10.	90	Peto on irti
11.	58	Vigil Ignis
12.	58	JupiteriUkko
13.	57	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	54	Googol
15.	38	Andy & Fränk
16.	24	Salaliittoteoria
17.	8	maupa
18.	3	Team Kossu

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	4	*

1.	100	-	KING Benjamin
2.	70	-	STALNOV Nikita
3.	50	-	ROLLAND Pierre
4.	35	-	MATÉ Luis Ángel
5.	30	-	GASTAUER Ben
6.	25	-	WALLAYS Jelle
7.	20	-	CABEDO Óscar
8.	16	-	YATES Simon
9.	13	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
10.	10	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
11.	7	-	BAGÜES Aritz
12.	5	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
13.	3	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
14.	2	-	QUINTANA Nairo
15.	1	-	MAS Enric

Tulokset 

1.	53	ManseMankeli
2.	36	Salaliittoteoria
3.	24	Hokku
4.	24	Andy & Fränk
5.	23	Red Dreamers
6.	23	Team OK
7.	20	pulmark
8.	18	Paolo
9.	18	TetedeCourse
10.	18	Googol
11.	18	Team Kossu
12.	8	Vigil Ignis
13.	8	JupiteriUkko
14.	8	maupa
15.	7	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	5	Equipo Escarchado
17.	5	Cybbe
18.	5	Peto on irti

Tilanne 

1.	628	Paolo
2.	586	Red Dreamers
3.	574	JupiteriUkko
4.	529	Googol
5.	515	Salaliittoteoria
6.	501	Hokku
7.	490	ManseMankeli
8.	488	pulmark
9.	461	Team Kossu
10.	403	TetedeCourse
11.	388	maupa
12.	336	Andy & Fränk
13.	313	Vigil Ignis
14.	306	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
15.	220	Equipo Escarchado
16.	175	Cybbe
17.	135	Peto on irti
18.	125	Team OK

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	5	*

1.	100	-	CLARKE Simon
2.	70	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
3.	50	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
4.	35	-	VILLELLA Davide
5.	30	-	DE TIER Floris
6.	25	-	MOLARD Rudy
7.	20	-	MONFORT Maxime
8.	16	-	LASTRA Jonathan
9.	13	-	PELLIZOTTI Franco
10.	10	-	KUDUS Merhawi
11.	7	-	AMADOR Andrey
12.	5	-	CONTI Valerio
13.	3	-	KOCHETKOV Pavel
14.	2	-	PERNSTEINER Hermann
15.	1	-	ITURRIA Mikel

punainen paita:	40	-	MOLARD Rudy
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC Racing Team

Tulokset 

1.	87	Team OK
2.	75	maupa
3.	62	Equipo Escarchado
4.	62	Cybbe
5.	55	Andy & Fränk
6.	35	Red Dreamers
7.	12	ManseMankeli
8.	12	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	10	Googol
10.	10	Team Kossu
11.	7	Hokku
12.	5	Salaliittoteoria
13.	5	Peto on irti
14.	0	pulmark
15.	0	Paolo
16.	0	TetedeCourse
17.	0	Vigil Ignis
18.	0	JupiteriUkko

Tilanne 

1.	628	Paolo
2.	621	Red Dreamers
3.	574	JupiteriUkko
4.	539	Googol
5.	520	Salaliittoteoria
6.	508	Hokku
7.	502	ManseMankeli
8.	488	pulmark
9.	471	Team Kossu
10.	463	maupa
11.	403	TetedeCourse
12.	391	Andy & Fränk
13.	318	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	313	Vigil Ignis
15.	282	Equipo Escarchado
16.	237	Cybbe
17.	212	Team OK
18.	140	Peto on irti

----------


## Googol

Out:
Dennis
Castroviejo
Meintjes

In:
Buchmann
Mate
Sarreau

----------


## Jabadabado

Yksi vaihto lisää...
Ulos:
500 - Brambilla, Gianluca
Sisään:
0 - Mate, Luis Angel

*Red Dreamers*
3000 - Lopez, Miguel Angel
2500 - Viviani, Elia
1500 - van Poppel, Danny
1000 - Kwiatkowski, Michal
500 - De Plus, Laurens
500 - De Gendt, Thomas
0 - Mate, Luis Angel
0 - Schwarzmann, Michael
0 - Albasini, Michael 
0 - Villella, Davide

9 000/10 000
Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## maupa

Geoghegan Hart, Kuss -> Gallopin, Mate

----------


## maupa

> Geoghegan Hart, Kuss -> Gallopin, Mate



Olipa kerrankin onnistunut vaihto  :Hymy:

----------


## Cybbe

3000 - SAGAN Peter -> 3000 - VALVERDE Alejandro 
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion  -> 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal

----------


## Cybbe

2500 - VIVIANI Elia -> 3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel 
1000 - YATES Adam -> 500 - FRAILE Omar

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Trentin -> Kruijswijk
Roche -> Gallopin

  500  - KUSS Sepp
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven 500  - BENOOT Tiesj 
 500  - BILBAO Pello
 500  - GALLOPIN Tony
0 - HENAO Sergio

9500 / 10000
Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	6	*

1.	100	-	BOUHANNI Nacer
2.	70	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
3.	50	-	VIVIANI Elia
4.	35	-	CONSONNI Simone
5.	30	-	TRENTIN Matteo
6.	25	-	GARCIA CORTINA Iván
7.	20	-	FRAILE Omar
8.	16	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
9.	13	-	SAGAN Peter
10.	10	-	MORKOV Michael
11.	7	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
12.	5	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
13.	3	-	ABERASTURI Jon
14.	2	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
15.	1	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MATE Luis Angel
paras joukkue:	5	-	Quick-Step Floors

Tulokset 

1.	210	Paolo
2.	190	ManseMankeli
3.	178	Red Dreamers
4.	178	Googol
5.	122	Andy & Fränk
6.	118	Peto on irti
7.	113	Team OK
8.	95	JupiteriUkko
9.	93	TetedeCourse
10.	77	Hokku
11.	68	Equipo Escarchado
12.	68	Cybbe
13.	68	Salaliittoteoria
14.	58	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
15.	55	pulmark
16.	38	Team Kossu
17.	35	Vigil Ignis
18.	22	maupa

Tilanne 

1.	838	Paolo
2.	799	Red Dreamers
3.	717	Googol
4.	692	ManseMankeli
5.	669	JupiteriUkko
6.	588	Salaliittoteoria
7.	585	Hokku
8.	543	pulmark
9.	513	Andy & Fränk
10.	509	Team Kossu
11.	496	TetedeCourse
12.	485	maupa
13.	376	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	350	Equipo Escarchado
15.	348	Vigil Ignis
16.	325	Team OK
17.	305	Cybbe
18.	258	Peto on irti

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	7	*

1.	100	-	GALLOPIN Tony
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
4.	35	-	PRADES Eduard
5.	30	-	FRAILE Omar
6.	25	-	URAN Rigoberto
7.	20	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
8.	16	-	MAS Enric
9.	13	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
10.	10	-	KUSS Sepp
11.	7	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
12.	5	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
13.	3	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
14.	2	-	DE PLUS Laurens
15.	1	-	ARU Fabio

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ARANBURU Alex
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team LottoNL-Jumbo

Tulokset 

1.	212	maupa
2.	130	Peto on irti
3.	115	Cybbe
4.	112	Paolo
5.	102	Equipo Escarchado
6.	100	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	97	JupiteriUkko
8.	82	ManseMankeli
9.	82	Vigil Ignis
10.	51	TetedeCourse
11.	33	Team OK
12.	21	Team Kossu
13.	20	Andy & Fränk
14.	18	Salaliittoteoria
15.	15	Hokku
16.	13	pulmark
17.	10	Red Dreamers
18.	3	Googol

Tilanne 

1.	950	Paolo
2.	809	Red Dreamers
3.	774	ManseMankeli
4.	766	JupiteriUkko
5.	720	Googol
6.	697	maupa
7.	606	Salaliittoteoria
8.	600	Hokku
9.	556	pulmark
10.	547	TetedeCourse
11.	533	Andy & Fränk
12.	530	Team Kossu
13.	476	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	452	Equipo Escarchado
15.	430	Vigil Ignis
16.	420	Cybbe
17.	388	Peto on irti
18.	358	Team OK

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	8	*

1.	100	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
4.	35	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
5.	30	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
6.	25	-	HERRADA Jesus
7.	20	-	YATES Simon
8.	16	-	LAMBRECHT Bjorg
9.	13	-	GARCIA CORTINA Iván
10.	10	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
11.	7	-	URAN Rigoberto
12.	5	-	TEUNS Dylan
13.	3	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
14.	2	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
15.	1	-	IZAGIRRE Gorka

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	CUBERO Jorge
paras joukkue:	5	-	Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team

Tulokset 

1.	125	Equipo Escarchado
2.	120	Cybbe
3.	112	maupa
4.	88	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	88	Vigil Ignis
6.	87	Peto on irti
7.	82	Paolo
8.	82	JupiteriUkko
9.	82	ManseMankeli
10.	62	Andy & Fränk
11.	52	Red Dreamers
12.	22	Hokku
13.	7	Googol
14.	2	TetedeCourse
15.	2	Team OK
16.	2	Team Kossu
17.	2	Salaliittoteoria
18.	0	pulmark

Tilanne 

1.	1032	Paolo
2.	861	Red Dreamers
3.	856	ManseMankeli
4.	848	JupiteriUkko
5.	809	maupa
6.	727	Googol
7.	622	Hokku
8.	608	Salaliittoteoria
9.	595	Andy & Fränk
10.	577	Equipo Escarchado
11.	564	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	556	pulmark
13.	549	TetedeCourse
14.	540	Cybbe
15.	532	Team Kossu
16.	518	Vigil Ignis
17.	475	Peto on irti
18.	360	Team OK

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco 
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor->500 BENOOT Tiesj(2)->1000 - IZAGUIRRE Jon(10)
1000 - DENNIS Rohan->BUCHMANN Emanuel(4)
500 - BILBAO Pello
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan->HAIG Jack(4) 
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
0 - BRÄNDLE Matthias->500 FELLINE Fabio(2)->0 - MATE Luis(10)
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael

10000/10000
6/8

----------


## maupa

Pinot, De La Cruz, Meintjes -> Van Poppel, Jon Izagirre, Kelderman

----------


## Jabadabado

Jälleen yksi vaihto, 
Pois:
500 - De Plus, Laurens + 1000 pankista
Sisään:
1500 - Kelderman, Wilco

*Red Dreamers*
3000 - Lopez, Miguel Angel
2500 - Viviani, Elia
1500 - van Poppel, Danny
1500 - Kelderman, Wilco
1000 - Kwiatkowski, Michal
500 - De Gendt, Thomas
0 - Mate, Luis Angel
0 - Schwarzmann, Michael
0 - Albasini, Michael 
0 - Villella, Davide

10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Vigil Ignis

1. vaihto:

out 1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur 
in 1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel

----------


## Kossu

Rosskopf ja Ghebreigzhabier ulos
King ja Garcia sisään
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - BENNETT George
1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> KELDERMAN Wilco (3.)
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor -> KWIATKOWSKI Michal (1. etapin jälkeen)
1000 - DENNIS Rohan 
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
0 - PARDILLA Sergio
0 - ROSSKOPF Joseph -> KING Ben (9.)
0 - GHEBREIGZABHIER WERKILUL  Amanuel -> GARCIA CORTINA Ivan (9.)
4/8, 10.000/10.000

----------


## JTu

Dennis -> Mollema
de la Cruz -> Izagirre I
Amador -> Oliveira
Haig -> Teuns

----------


## Hokku

3500 - YATES Simon
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
2000 - PINOT Thibau
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal -> 1500 KELDERMAN Wilco
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -> 0 KING Ben
500 - KUSS Sepp
0 - CATALDO Dario
0 - HAIG Jack
0 - AMADOR Andrey
0 - HENAO Sergio

10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

500 - BILBAO Pello -> 0 - KING Benjamin
500 - DE PLUS Laurens -> 0 - Mate, Luis Angel


3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - VIVIANI Elia 
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 - GESCHKE Simon
0 - KING Benjamin
0 - MATE Luis Angel
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
5/8 9 000/10 000

----------


## Velluz

Nimi: Peto on irti

Osallistujat:

3000 - SAGAN Peter

2500 - URAN Rigoberto

1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo

1000 - BOUHANNI Nacer -> 1500 BENNET George

500 - BENOOT Tijens

500 - BILBAO Pello 

500 - TEUNS Dylan

0 - PRADES Eduard

0 - SERRY Pieter

0 - HAIG Jack

10 000/10 000, 1/8

Lähetetty minun ASUS_Z01RD laitteesta Tapatalkilla

Lähetetty minun ASUS_Z01RD laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	9	*

1.	100	-	KING Benjamin
2.	70	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
3.	50	-	TEUNS Dylan
4.	35	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
5.	30	-	QUINTANA Nairo
6.	25	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
7.	20	-	URAN Rigoberto
8.	16	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
9.	13	-	YATES Simon
10.	10	-	BENNETT George
11.	7	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
12.	5	-	PINOT Thibaut
13.	3	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
14.	2	-	GALLOPIN Tony
15.	1	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel

punainen paita:	40	-	YATES Simon
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MAS Lluís Guillermo
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Dimension Data

Tulokset 

1.	105	Team OK
2.	91	Googol
3.	75	Team Kossu
4.	74	Andy & Fränk
5.	70	Cybbe
6.	70	Peto on irti
7.	60	TetedeCourse
8.	58	Hokku
9.	56	pulmark
10.	41	Salaliittoteoria
11.	35	Red Dreamers
12.	30	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
13.	28	JupiteriUkko
14.	22	maupa
15.	19	Equipo Escarchado
16.	13	Vigil Ignis
17.	3	Paolo
18.	3	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	1035	Paolo
2.	896	Red Dreamers
3.	876	JupiteriUkko
4.	859	ManseMankeli
5.	831	maupa
6.	818	Googol
7.	680	Hokku
8.	669	Andy & Fränk
9.	649	Salaliittoteoria
10.	612	pulmark
11.	610	Cybbe
12.	609	TetedeCourse
13.	607	Team Kossu
14.	596	Equipo Escarchado
15.	594	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	545	Peto on irti
17.	531	Vigil Ignis
18.	465	Team OK

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	10	*

1.	100	-	VIVIANI Elia
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
4.	35	-	SOTO Nelson Andres
5.	30	-	SARREAU Marc
6.	25	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
7.	20	-	GARCIA CORTINA Iván
8.	16	-	ABERASTURI Jon
9.	13	-	CONSONNI Simone
10.	10	-	TRENTIN Matteo
11.	7	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
12.	5	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
13.	3	-	BOUHANNI Nacer
14.	2	-	MAS Lluís Guillermo
15.	1	-	GIBBONS Ryan

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	EZQUERRA Jesus
paras joukkue:	5	-	Caja Rural - Seguros RGA

Tulokset 

1.	203	Paolo
2.	203	ManseMankeli
3.	200	JupiteriUkko
4.	200	Equipo Escarchado
5.	125	Red Dreamers
6.	120	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	105	Team OK
8.	105	TetedeCourse
9.	103	Peto on irti
10.	100	Hokku
11.	100	pulmark
12.	100	Vigil Ignis
13.	43	Googol
14.	25	Team Kossu
15.	25	maupa
16.	3	Andy & Fränk
17.	0	Cybbe
18.	0	Salaliittoteoria

Tilanne 

1.	1238	Paolo
2.	1021	Red Dreamers
3.	1076	JupiteriUkko
4.	1062	ManseMankeli
5.	856	maupa
6.	861	Googol
7.	780	Hokku
8.	672	Andy & Fränk
9.	649	Salaliittoteoria
10.	712	pulmark
11.	610	Cybbe
12.	714	TetedeCourse
13.	632	Team Kossu
14.	796	Equipo Escarchado
15.	714	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	648	Peto on irti
17.	631	Vigil Ignis
18.	570	Team OK

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	11	*

1.	100	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
2.	70	-	RESTREPO Jhonatan
3.	50	-	PELLIZOTTI Franco
4.	35	-	PETERS Nans
5.	30	-	TEUNS Dylan
6.	25	-	BENOOT Tiesj
7.	20	-	MAJKA Rafal
8.	16	-	ROCHE Nicolas
9.	13	-	HENAO Sergio Luis
10.	10	-	PINOT Thibaut
11.	7	-	BIZKARRA Mikel
12.	5	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
13.	3	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
14.	2	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
15.	1	-	KELDERMAN Wilco

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC Racing Team

Tulokset 

1.	146	maupa
2.	144	Cybbe
3.	110	Equipo Escarchado
4.	107	Andy & Fränk
5.	60	Peto on irti
6.	47	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	41	Salaliittoteoria
8.	37	ManseMankeli
9.	35	Team OK
10.	35	Googol
11.	26	Vigil Ignis
12.	24	Hokku
13.	14	TetedeCourse
14.	6	Team Kossu
15.	4	JupiteriUkko
16.	3	Paolo
17.	3	pulmark
18.	1	Red Dreamers

Tilanne 

1.	1241	Paolo
2.	1099	ManseMankeli
3.	1080	JupiteriUkko
4.	1022	Red Dreamers
5.	1002	maupa
6.	906	Equipo Escarchado
7.	896	Googol
8.	804	Hokku
9.	779	Andy & Fränk
10.	761	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	754	Cybbe
12.	728	TetedeCourse
13.	715	pulmark
14.	708	Peto on irti
15.	690	Salaliittoteoria
16.	657	Vigil Ignis
17.	638	Team Kossu
18.	605	Team OK

----------


## Jabadabado

Ja jatketaan vaihtojen tiellä, 
Pois:
0 - Albasini, Michael 
Sisään:
0 - King, Benjamin

*Red Dreamers*
3000 - Lopez, Miguel Angel
2500 - Viviani, Elia
1500 - van Poppel, Danny
1500 - Kelderman, Wilco
1000 - Kwiatkowski, Michal
500 - De Gendt, Thomas
0 - Mate, Luis Angel
0 - Schwarzmann, Michael
0 - King, Benjamin
0 - Villella, Davide

10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	12	*

1.	100	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
2.	70	-	VAN BAARLE Dylan
3.	50	-	PADUN Mark
4.	35	-	TEUNS Dylan
5.	30	-	CAMPENAERTS Victor
6.	25	-	FORMOLO Davide
7.	20	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
8.	16	-	DEVENYNS Dries
9.	13	-	DE GENDT Thomas
10.	10	-	CONTI Valerio
11.	7	-	MAS Lluís Guillermo
12.	5	-	LASTRA Jonathan
13.	3	-	MACHADO Tiago
14.	2	-	TORRES Pablo
15.	1	-	BIZKARRA Mikel

punainen paita:	40	-	HERRADA Jesus
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	DE GENDT Thomas
paras joukkue:	5	-	Lotto Soudal

Tulokset 

1.	63	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	40	Peto on irti
3.	35	Googol
4.	33	Team OK
5.	28	ManseMankeli
6.	28	Paolo
7.	28	Red Dreamers
8.	5	Salaliittoteoria
9.	0	maupa
10.	0	Cybbe
11.	0	Equipo Escarchado
12.	0	Andy & Fränk
13.	0	Vigil Ignis
14.	0	Hokku
15.	0	TetedeCourse
16.	0	Team Kossu
17.	0	JupiteriUkko
18.	0	pulmark

Tilanne 

1.	1269	Paolo
2.	1127	ManseMankeli
3.	1080	JupiteriUkko
4.	1050	Red Dreamers
5.	1002	maupa
6.	931	Googol
7.	906	Equipo Escarchado
8.	824	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	804	Hokku
10.	779	Andy & Fränk
11.	754	Cybbe
12.	748	Peto on irti
13.	728	TetedeCourse
14.	715	pulmark
15.	695	Salaliittoteoria
16.	657	Vigil Ignis
17.	638	Team Kossu
18.	638	Team OK

----------


## Googol

Out
TRENTIN Matteo
BOUHANNI Nacer

In
KELDERMAN Wilco
IZAGIRRE Ion

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Benoot + 500 -> Izagirre Ion
Henao -> Mardones

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Pankista 1000
3000 - SAGAN Peter -> 3500 - YATES Simon
2500 - VIVIANI Elia -> 3000 - VALVERDE Alejandro


3500 - YATES Simon
3000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 - GESCHKE Simon
0 - KING Benjamin
0 - MATE Luis Angel
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
7/8 10 000/10 000

----------


## Paolo

3000 SAGAN Peter
2500 VIVIANI Elia
1000 KWIATKOWSKI Michal 
1000 BOUHANNI Nacer ---> 1000 IZAGIRRE Ion
1000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 BILBAO Pello
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 FRAILE Omar
0 CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 CATALDO Dario ---> 0  DE MARCHI Alessandro

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Cybbe

0 - HAIG Jack -> 0 - KING Benjamin

----------


## Cybbe

0 - CATALDO Dario -> 0 - MATE Luis Angel

----------


## Paolo

Paolo 
*Vakiovieras*


Liittynyt07/2012Viestit239

3000 SAGAN Peter
2500 VIVIANI Elia
1000 KWIATKOWSKI Michal 
1000 IZAGIRRE Ion
1000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 BILBAO Pello ----> 500 TEUNS Dylan
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 FRAILE Omar
0 CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 DE MARCHI Alessandro

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## ManseMankeli

1000 BOUHANNI Nacer ---> 1000 IZAGIRRE Ion

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## OK93

ulos: BENOOT, DE GENDT, FRAILE, GONCALVES, KWIATKOWSKI
sisään: DE MARCHI, HERRADA, KING, MATE, VALVERDE

3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
3000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - HERRADA Jesus
0 - AMADOR Andrey
0 - DE MARCHI Alessandro
0 - MATE Luis Angel
0 - KING Benjamin
0 - PARDILLA Sergio

6/8, 10K

----------


## Kossu

Garcia ulos, Mate sisään
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - BENNETT George
1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> KELDERMAN Wilco (3.)
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor -> KWIATKOWSKI Michal (1. etapin jälkeen)
1000 - DENNIS Rohan 
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
0 - PARDILLA Sergio
0 - ROSSKOPF Joseph -> KING Ben (9.)
0 - GHEBREIGZABHIER WERKILUL  Amanuel -> GARCIA CORTINA Ivan (9.) -> MATE Luis Angel (13.)
5/8, 10.000/10.000

----------


## Velluz

Apuajajat kuuseen:

3000 - SAGAN Peter

2500 - URAN Rigoberto

1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> 1000 IZAGIRRE Ion ja 500 pankkiin

1500 BENNET George

500 - BENOOT Tijens

500 - BILBAO Pello + 500 pankista -> 1000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven

500 - TEUNS Dylan

0 - PRADES Eduard

0 - SERRY Pieter

0 - HAIG Jack

10 000/10 000, 3/8

----------


## maupa

Van Poppel, Dupont -> De Gendt, Enric Mas

----------


## Googol

Out:
DE LA CRUZ David
KWIATKOWSKI Michal
KELDERMAN Wilco

In:
VALVERDE Alejandro
KRUIJSWIJK Steven
KING Benjamin

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	13	*

1.	100	-	RODRIGUEZ Oscar
2.	70	-	MAJKA Rafal
3.	50	-	TEUNS Dylan
4.	35	-	LAMBRECHT Bjorg
5.	30	-	DE PLUS Laurens
6.	25	-	KUDUS Merhawi
7.	20	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
8.	16	-	SERRY Pieter
9.	13	-	RAVASI Edward
10.	10	-	KING Benjamin
11.	7	-	MONFORT Maxime
12.	5	-	HENAO Sergio Luis
13.	3	-	ROSSKOPF Joey
14.	2	-	ARMÉE Sander
15.	1	-	PRADES Eduard

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	IZAGIRRE Gorka
paras joukkue:	5	-	Lotto Soudal

Tulokset 

1.	72	Peto on irti
2.	55	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	50	Googol
4.	15	Red Dreamers
5.	15	Vigil Ignis
6.	15	Hokku
7.	10	Team OK
8.	10	ManseMankeli
9.	10	Cybbe
10.	10	Team Kossu
11.	10	JupiteriUkko
12.	6	TetedeCourse
13.	5	Paolo
14.	0	Salaliittoteoria
15.	0	maupa
16.	0	Equipo Escarchado
17.	0	Andy & Fränk
18.	0	pulmark

Tilanne 

1.	1274	Paolo
2.	1137	ManseMankeli
3.	1090	JupiteriUkko
4.	1065	Red Dreamers
5.	1002	maupa
6.	981	Googol
7.	906	Equipo Escarchado
8.	879	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	820	Peto on irti
10.	819	Hokku
11.	779	Andy & Fränk
12.	764	Cybbe
13.	734	TetedeCourse
14.	715	pulmark
15.	695	Salaliittoteoria
16.	672	Vigil Ignis
17.	648	Team Kossu
18.	648	Team OK

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	14	*

1.	100	-	YATES Simon
2.	70	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
3.	50	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
4.	35	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	30	-	QUINTANA Nairo
6.	25	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
7.	20	-	MAS Enric
8.	16	-	URAN Rigoberto
9.	13	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
10.	10	-	ARU Fabio
11.	7	-	GALLOPIN Tony
12.	5	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
13.	3	-	HAIG Jack
14.	2	-	CARAPAZ Richard
15.	1	-	KELDERMAN Wilco

punainen paita:	40	-	YATES Simon
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	236	JupiteriUkko
2.	184	Hokku
3.	166	Cybbe
4.	163	Andy & Fränk
5.	130	Team OK
6.	130	Salaliittoteoria
7.	111	maupa
8.	99	Googol
9.	91	TetedeCourse
10.	81	Red Dreamers
11.	81	Team Kossu
12.	75	Vigil Ignis
13.	62	pulmark
14.	53	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
15.	53	ManseMankeli
16.	48	Paolo
17.	46	Equipo Escarchado
18.	19	Peto on irti

Tilanne 

1.	1326	JupiteriUkko
2.	1322	Paolo
3.	1190	ManseMankeli
4.	1146	Red Dreamers
5.	1113	maupa
6.	1080	Googol
7.	1003	Hokku
8.	952	Equipo Escarchado
9.	942	Andy & Fränk
10.	932	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	930	Cybbe
12.	839	Peto on irti
13.	825	TetedeCourse
14.	825	Salaliittoteoria
15.	778	Team OK
16.	777	pulmark
17.	747	Vigil Ignis
18.	729	Team Kossu

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	15	*

1.	100	-	PINOT Thibaut
2.	70	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
3.	50	-	YATES Simon
4.	35	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
5.	30	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
6.	25	-	MAS Enric
7.	20	-	QUINTANA Nairo
8.	16	-	URAN Rigoberto
9.	13	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
10.	10	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
11.	7	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
12.	5	-	GALLOPIN Tony
13.	3	-	YATES Adam
14.	2	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
15.	1	-	HAIG Jack

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
paras joukkue:	5	-	Mitchelton-Scott

Tulokset 

1.	163	Hokku
2.	143	Vigil Ignis
3.	137	Cybbe
4.	128	Salaliittoteoria
5.	122	JupiteriUkko
6.	115	Team OK
7.	107	maupa
8.	95	Googol
9.	78	TetedeCourse
10.	72	Red Dreamers
11.	72	Team Kossu
12.	65	Andy & Fränk
13.	62	Peto on irti
14.	54	Equipo Escarchado
15.	51	pulmark
16.	40	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
17.	40	ManseMankeli
18.	40	Paolo

Tilanne 

1.	1448	JupiteriUkko
2.	1362	Paolo
3.	1230	ManseMankeli
4.	1220	maupa
5.	1218	Red Dreamers
6.	1175	Googol
7.	1166	Hokku
8.	1067	Cybbe
9.	1007	Andy & Fränk
10.	1006	Equipo Escarchado
11.	972	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	953	Salaliittoteoria
13.	903	TetedeCourse
14.	901	Peto on irti
15.	893	Team OK
16.	890	Vigil Ignis
17.	828	pulmark
18.	801	Team Kossu

----------


## JTu

Mollema -> Dennis

----------


## Paolo

3000 SAGAN Peter ----> 1000 DENNIS Rohan
2500 VIVIANI Elia
1000 KWIATKOWSKI Michal 
1000 IZAGIRRE Ion
1000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 TEUNS Dylan
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 FRAILE Omar
0 CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 DE MARCHI Alessandro

Vaihdot 5/8 Pankissa 2000

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco 
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor->500 BENOOT Tiesj(2)->1000 - IZAGUIRRE Jon(10)
1000 - DENNIS Rohan->BUCHMANN Emanuel(4)
500 - BILBAO Pello
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan->HAIG Jack(4) 
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
0 - BRÄNDLE Matthias->500 FELLINE Fabio(2)->0 - MATE Luis(10)
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael->CASTROVIEJO Jonathan(16)

10000/10000
7/8

----------


## Hokku

3500 - YATES Simon
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
2000 - PINOT Thibau
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco -> 1000 ROHAN Dennis
0 - KING Ben
500 - KUSS Sepp
0 - CATALDO Dario
0 - HAIG Jack
0 - AMADOR Andrey
0 - HENAO Sergio

9 500/10 000
Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## JTu

Dennis -> Kruijswijk

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

DE LA CRUZ -> MAS

500 - KUSS Sepp
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - MAS Enric
1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
500 - BILBAO Pello
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
0 - MATE MARDONES Luis Angel

10000 / 10000
Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Jabadabado

Vaihtoja vielä viimeiselle jaksolle, 
Pois:
1500 - Kelderman, Wilco
1500 - van Poppel, Danny
Sisään:
1500 - Mas, Enric
1000 - Kruijswijk, Steven

*Red Dreamers*
3000 - Lopez, Miguel Angel
2500 - Viviani, Elia
1500 - Mas, Enric
1000 - Kruijswijk, Steven
1000 - Kwiatkowski, Michal
500 - De Gendt, Thomas
0 - Mate, Luis Angel
0 - Schwarzmann, Michael
0 - King, Benjamin
0 - Villella, Davide

9 500/10 000
Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco->1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven(17) 
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor->500 BENOOT Tiesj(2)->1000 - IZAGUIRRE Jon(10)
1000 - DENNIS Rohan->BUCHMANN Emanuel(4)
500 - BILBAO Pello
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan->HAIG Jack(4) 
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
0 - BRÄNDLE Matthias->500 FELLINE Fabio(2)->0 - MATE Luis(10)
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael->CASTROVIEJO Jonathan(16)

9500/10000
8/8

----------


## Paolo

1000 DENNIS Rohan ----> 3000 VALVERDE Alejandro ( 2000 pankista )
2500 VIVIANI Elia
1000 KWIATKOWSKI Michal 
1000 IZAGIRRE Ion
1000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 TEUNS Dylan
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 FRAILE Omar
0 CASTROVIEJO Jonathan  ---> 0 KING Benjamin
0 DE MARCHI Alessandro

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Hokku

3500 - YATES Simon
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
2000 - PINOT Thibau
1000 - ROHAN Dennis -> 1000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
0 - KING Ben
500 - KUSS Sepp
0 - CATALDO Dario
0 - HAIG Jack
0 - AMADOR Andrey
0 - HENAO Sergio

10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Kossu

Dennis ulos, Kruijswijk sisään
3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - BENNETT George
1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> KELDERMAN Wilco (3.)
1500 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - CAMPENAERTS Victor -> KWIATKOWSKI Michal (1. etapin jälkeen)
1000 - DENNIS Rohan -> KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
0 - PARDILLA Sergio
0 - ROSSKOPF Joseph -> KING Ben (9.)
0 - GHEBREIGZABHIER WERKILUL  Amanuel -> GARCIA CORTINA Ivan (9.) -> MATE Luis Angel (13.)
6/8, 10.000/10.000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	16	*

1.	100	-	DENNIS Rohan
2.	70	-	ROSSKOPF Joey
3.	50	-	CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
4.	35	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
5.	30	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
6.	25	-	MAS Enric
7.	20	-	OLIVEIRA Nelson
8.	16	-	DE PLUS Laurens
9.	13	-	GESCHKE Simon
10.	10	-	ASGREEN Kasper
11.	7	-	TEUNS Dylan
12.	5	-	CAMPENAERTS Victor
13.	3	-	YATES Simon
14.	2	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
15.	1	-	VALVERDE Alejandro

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC Racing Team

Tulokset 

1.	239	Paolo
2.	189	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	152	JupiteriUkko
4.	135	Team Kossu
5.	108	Hokku
6.	98	maupa
7.	72	pulmark
8.	72	ManseMankeli
9.	71	Cybbe
10.	67	Salaliittoteoria
11.	65	Vigil Ignis
12.	50	Googol
13.	49	Peto on irti
14.	42	Equipo Escarchado
15.	40	Andy & Fränk
16.	30	TetedeCourse
17.	30	Red Dreamers
18.	6	Team OK

Tilanne 

1.	1601	Paolo
2.	1600	JupiteriUkko
3.	1318	maupa
4.	1302	ManseMankeli
5.	1274	Hokku
6.	1248	Red Dreamers
7.	1225	Googol
8.	1161	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	1138	Cybbe
10.	1048	Equipo Escarchado
11.	1047	Andy & Fränk
12.	1020	Salaliittoteoria
13.	955	Vigil Ignis
14.	950	Peto on irti
15.	936	Team Kossu
16.	933	TetedeCourse
17.	900	pulmark
18.	899	Team OK

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	17	*

1.	100	-	WOODS Michael
2.	70	-	TEUNS Dylan
3.	50	-	DE LA CRUZ David
4.	35	-	MAJKA Rafal
5.	30	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
6.	25	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
7.	20	-	GEBREIGZABHIER Amanuel
8.	16	-	HERRADA Jesus
9.	13	-	HINDLEY Jai
10.	10	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
11.	7	-	ROSSETTO Stephane
12.	5	-	KUDUS Merhawi
13.	3	-	CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
14.	2	-	MAS Enric
15.	1	-	VALVERDE Alejandro

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	DE GENDT Thomas
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	FRAILE Omar
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Dimension Data

Tulokset 

1.	180	Andy & Fränk
2.	139	Paolo
3.	113	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	81	Googol
5.	70	Peto on irti
6.	58	maupa
7.	55	Team Kossu
8.	47	Team OK
9.	41	Cybbe
10.	37	Red Dreamers
11.	35	Equipo Escarchado
12.	30	ManseMankeli
13.	9	JupiteriUkko
14.	5	Hokku
15.	5	Vigil Ignis
16.	3	pulmark
17.	2	Salaliittoteoria
18.	0	TetedeCourse

Tilanne 

1.	1740	Paolo
2.	1609	JupiteriUkko
3.	1376	maupa
4.	1332	ManseMankeli
5.	1306	Googol
6.	1285	Red Dreamers
7.	1279	Hokku
8.	1274	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	1227	Andy & Fränk
10.	1179	Cybbe
11.	1083	Equipo Escarchado
12.	1022	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1020	Peto on irti
14.	991	Team Kossu
15.	960	Vigil Ignis
16.	946	Team OK
17.	933	TetedeCourse
18.	903	pulmark

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ei pärjää ilman vaihtoja:

3000 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
2500 - VIVIANI Elia --> 3000 - VALVERDE Alejandro (18)
1500 - CARAPAZ Richard ..> 1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven (18)
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco --> 1500 - MAS Enric (18)
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
0 - PRADES Eduard
0- HENAO Sergio
0 - HAIG Jack
0 - PARDILLA Sergio

10 000/ 10 000 3/8

----------


## Paolo

3000 VALVERDE Alejandro ---->3000 SAGAN Peter
2500 VIVIANI Elia
1000 KWIATKOWSKI Michal 
1000 IZAGIRRE Ion
1000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 TEUNS Dylan
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 FRAILE Omar
0 KING Benjamin
0 DE MARCHI Alessandro

Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Jabadabado

Viimeinen vaihto, 
Pois:
0 - Villella, Davide
Sisään:
500 - Fraile, Omar

*Red Dreamers*
3000 - Lopez, Miguel Angel
2500 - Viviani, Elia
1500 - Mas, Enric
1000 - Kruijswijk, Steven
1000 - Kwiatkowski, Michal
500 - De Gendt, Thomas
500 - Fraile, Omar
0 - Mate, Luis Angel
0 - Schwarzmann, Michael
0 - King, Benjamin

10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Pello Bilbao -> Ivan Garcia Cortina

----------


## JupiteriUkko

0 - GESCHKE Simon -> 0 - ROSSKOPF Joseph


3500 - YATES Simon
3000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
0 - CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
0 - KING Benjamin
0 - MATE Luis Angel
0 - OLIVEIRA Nelson
0 - ROSSKOPF Joseph


8/8 10 000/10 000

----------


## Cybbe

LOPEZ Miguel Angel -> VIVIANI Elia

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	18	*

1.	100	-	WALLAYS Jelle
2.	70	-	BYSTRØM Sven Erik
3.	50	-	SAGAN Peter
4.	35	-	VIVIANI Elia
5.	30	-	GARCIA CORTINA Iván
6.	25	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
7.	20	-	ABERASTURI Jon
8.	16	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
9.	13	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
10.	10	-	GIBBONS Ryan
11.	7	-	CONSONNI Simone
12.	5	-	TRENTIN Matteo
13.	3	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
14.	2	-	MCCARTHY Jay
15.	1	-	IZAGIRRE Ion

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	BOL Jetse
paras joukkue:	5	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tulokset 

1.	91	Paolo
2.	91	Equipo Escarchado
3.	91	ManseMankeli
4.	86	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	60	Vigil Ignis
6.	56	Peto on irti
7.	41	pulmark
8.	40	Red Dreamers
9.	35	Team OK
10.	35	Hokku
11.	6	Googol
12.	6	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1	Andy & Fränk
14.	1	maupa
15.	0	Team Kossu
16.	0	Cybbe
17.	0	JupiteriUkko
18.	0	TetedeCourse

Tilanne 

1.	1831	Paolo
2.	1609	JupiteriUkko
3.	1423	ManseMankeli
4.	1377	maupa
5.	1360	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	1325	Red Dreamers
7.	1314	Hokku
8.	1312	Googol
9.	1228	Andy & Fränk
10.	1179	Cybbe
11.	1174	Equipo Escarchado
12.	1076	Peto on irti
13.	1028	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1020	Vigil Ignis
15.	991	Team Kossu
16.	981	Team OK
17.	944	pulmark
18.	933	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	PINOT Thibaut
2.	70	-	YATES Simon
3.	50	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
4.	35	-	URAN Rigoberto
5.	30	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
6.	25	-	MAS Enric
7.	20	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
8.	16	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
9.	13	-	GALLOPIN Tony
10.	10	-	QUINTANA Nairo
11.	7	-	MAJKA Rafal
12.	5	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
13.	3	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
14.	2	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
15.	1	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	YATES Simon
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
paras joukkue:	5	-	Astana Pro Team

Tulokset 

1.	245	Hokku
2.	186	JupiteriUkko
3.	156	Vigil Ignis
4.	131	Salaliittoteoria
5.	131	maupa
6.	131	Cybbe
7.	126	TetedeCourse
8.	115	Red Dreamers
9.	105	Team Kossu
10.	104	Googol
11.	102	Andy & Fränk
12.	87	Peto on irti
13.	78	pulmark
14.	77	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
15.	72	Paolo
16.	62	Equipo Escarchado
17.	56	Team OK
18.	52	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	1903	Paolo
2.	1795	JupiteriUkko
3.	1559	Hokku
4.	1508	maupa
5.	1475	ManseMankeli
6.	1440	Red Dreamers
7.	1437	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1416	Googol
9.	1330	Andy & Fränk
10.	1310	Cybbe
11.	1236	Equipo Escarchado
12.	1176	Vigil Ignis
13.	1163	Peto on irti
14.	1159	Salaliittoteoria
15.	1096	Team Kossu
16.	1059	TetedeCourse
17.	1037	Team OK
18.	1022	pulmark

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	20	*

1.	100	-	MAS Enric
2.	70	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
3.	50	-	YATES Simon
4.	35	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	30	-	URAN Rigoberto
6.	25	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
7.	20	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
8.	16	-	DE LA CRUZ David
9.	13	-	QUINTANA Nairo
10.	10	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
11.	7	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
12.	5	-	BILBAO Pello
13.	3	-	CARAPAZ Richard
14.	2	-	ANTON Igor
15.	1	-	IZAGIRRE Ion

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	HERRADA Jesus
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	205	TetedeCourse
2.	196	Salaliittoteoria
3.	190	Red Dreamers
4.	161	maupa
5.	135	Cybbe
6.	131	Team Kossu
7.	115	JupiteriUkko
8.	110	Hokku
9.	107	Team OK
10.	106	Googol
11.	67	Andy & Fränk
12.	55	Vigil Ignis
13.	51	Peto on irti
14.	49	pulmark
15.	44	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	26	Equipo Escarchado
17.	26	ManseMankeli
18.	21	Paolo

Tilanne 

1.	1924	Paolo
2.	1910	JupiteriUkko
3.	1669	Hokku
4.	1669	maupa
5.	1630	Red Dreamers
6.	1522	Googol
7.	1501	ManseMankeli
8.	1481	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	1445	Cybbe
10.	1397	Andy & Fränk
11.	1355	Salaliittoteoria
12.	1264	TetedeCourse
13.	1262	Equipo Escarchado
14.	1231	Vigil Ignis
15.	1227	Team Kossu
16.	1214	Peto on irti
17.	1144	Team OK
18.	1071	pulmark

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	21	*

1.	100	-	VIVIANI Elia
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
4.	35	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
5.	30	-	SARREAU Marc
6.	25	-	ABERASTURI Jon
7.	20	-	CONSONNI Simone
8.	16	-	TRENTIN Matteo
9.	13	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
10.	10	-	GIBBONS Ryan
11.	7	-	WALSCHEID Max
12.	5	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
13.	3	-	BAGÜES Aritz
14.	2	-	MEZGEC Luka
15.	1	-	FRAILE Omar

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	Euskadi - Murias 

Tulokset 

1.	171	Paolo
2.	170	Equipo Escarchado
3.	170	ManseMankeli
4.	101	Red Dreamers
5.	101	Cybbe
6.	100	Hokku
7.	100	Team OK
8.	100	pulmark
9.	75	Peto on irti
10.	71	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	70	Vigil Ignis
12.	30	Googol
13.	5	TetedeCourse
14.	0	Salaliittoteoria
15.	0	maupa
16.	0	Team Kossu
17.	0	JupiteriUkko
18.	0	Andy & Fränk

Tilanne 

1.	2095	Paolo
2.	1910	JupiteriUkko
3.	1769	Hokku
4.	1731	Red Dreamers
5.	1671	ManseMankeli
6.	1669	maupa
7.	1552	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1552	Googol
9.	1546	Cybbe
10.	1432	Equipo Escarchado
11.	1397	Andy & Fränk
12.	1355	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1301	Vigil Ignis
14.	1289	Peto on irti
15.	1269	TetedeCourse
16.	1244	Team OK
17.	1227	Team Kossu
18.	1171	pulmark

----------


## Googol

*20% BONUS*

Tulokset 

1.	298	ManseMankeli
2.	284	Equipo Escarchado
3.	278	Andy & Fränk
4.	254	Vigil Ignis
5.	242	maupa
6.	236	Hokku
7.	218	Paolo
8.	215	Red Dreamers
9.	196	Peto on irti
10.	179	Team OK
11.	173	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	138	Salaliittoteoria
13.	137	TetedeCourse
14.	127	JupiteriUkko
15.	119	pulmark
16.	118	Googol
17.	85	Team Kossu
18.	80	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	2313	Paolo
2.	2037	JupiteriUkko
3.	2005	Hokku
4.	1969	ManseMankeli
5.	1946	Red Dreamers
6.	1911	maupa
7.	1725	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1716	Equipo Escarchado
9.	1675	Andy & Fränk
10.	1670	Googol
11.	1626	Cybbe
12.	1555	Vigil Ignis
13.	1493	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1485	Peto on irti
15.	1423	Team OK
16.	1406	TetedeCourse
17.	1312	Team Kossu
18.	1290	pulmark

*	TEAM	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	2	-	Movistar Team
2.	1	-	Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team
3.	1	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tulokset 

1.	117	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	114	pulmark
3.	105	Equipo Escarchado
4.	71	ManseMankeli
5.	66	Cybbe
6.	60	JupiteriUkko
7.	58	Team OK
8.	54	Vigil Ignis
9.	54	maupa
10.	42	Hokku
11.	37	Googol
12.	31	Salaliittoteoria
13.	28	Peto on irti
14.	21	Andy & Fränk
15.	21	Red Dreamers
16.	13	Paolo
17.	8	TetedeCourse
18.	0	Team Kossu

Tilanne 

1.	2326	Paolo
2.	2097	JupiteriUkko
3.	2047	Hokku
4.	2040	ManseMankeli
5.	1967	Red Dreamers
6.	1965	maupa
7.	1842	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1821	Equipo Escarchado
9.	1707	Googol
10.	1696	Andy & Fränk
11.	1692	Cybbe
12.	1609	Vigil Ignis
13.	1524	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1513	Peto on irti
15.	1481	Team OK
16.	1414	TetedeCourse
17.	1404	pulmark
18.	1312	Team Kossu

----------


## Googol

*	COMBINATION	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	5	-	YATES Simon
2.	4	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
3.	3	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
4.	2	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	1	-	MAS Enric

Tulokset 

1.	147	Hokku
2.	108	Team OK
3.	105	Andy & Fränk
4.	102	Googol
5.	100	TetedeCourse
6.	89	Salaliittoteoria
7.	89	Red Dreamers
8.	84	Team Kossu
9.	72	JupiteriUkko
10.	70	maupa
11.	42	Vigil Ignis
12.	39	Cybbe
13.	0	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	0	pulmark
15.	0	Equipo Escarchado
16.	0	ManseMankeli
17.	0	Peto on irti
18.	0	Paolo

Tilanne 

1.	2326	Paolo
2.	2194	Hokku
3.	2169	JupiteriUkko
4.	2056	Red Dreamers
5.	2040	ManseMankeli
6.	2035	maupa
7.	1842	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1821	Equipo Escarchado
9.	1809	Googol
10.	1801	Andy & Fränk
11.	1731	Cybbe
12.	1651	Vigil Ignis
13.	1613	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1589	Team OK
15.	1514	TetedeCourse
16.	1513	Peto on irti
17.	1404	pulmark
18.	1396	Team Kossu

*	MOUNTAIN	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	DE GENDT Thomas
2.	7	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
3.	5	-	MATE Luis Angel
4.	3	-	KING Benjamin
5.	3	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
6.	2	-	YATES Simon
7.	2	-	PINOT Thibaut
8.	1	-	ROLLAND Pierre
9.	1	-	WOODS Michael
10.	1	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal

Tulokset 

1.	404	Red Dreamers
2.	274	Team OK
3.	252	ManseMankeli
4.	231	Paolo
5.	210	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	166	maupa
7.	161	Googol
8.	159	Team Kossu
9.	129	Salaliittoteoria
10.	127	JupiteriUkko
11.	117	Hokku
12.	85	Cybbe
13.	84	Andy & Fränk
14.	84	TetedeCourse
15.	63	Vigil Ignis
16.	60	pulmark
17.	0	Equipo Escarchado
18.	0	Peto on irti

Tilanne 

1.	2557	Paolo
2.	2460	Red Dreamers
3.	2311	Hokku
4.	2296	JupiteriUkko
5.	2292	ManseMankeli
6.	2201	maupa
7.	2052	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	1970	Googol
9.	1885	Andy & Fränk
10.	1863	Team OK
11.	1821	Equipo Escarchado
12.	1816	Cybbe
13.	1742	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1714	Vigil Ignis
15.	1598	TetedeCourse
16.	1555	Team Kossu
17.	1513	Peto on irti
18.	1464	pulmark

----------


## Googol

*	POINTS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
2.	7	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	5	-	VIVIANI Elia
4.	3	-	YATES Simon
5.	3	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
6.	2	-	PINOT Thibaut
7.	2	-	TEUNS Dylan
8.	1	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
9.	1	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
10.	1	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo

Tulokset 

1.	273	ManseMankeli
2.	273	Equipo Escarchado
3.	248	Team OK
4.	231	maupa
5.	215	Hokku
6.	210	Vigil Ignis
7.	196	Peto on irti
8.	174	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	173	Red Dreamers
10.	171	Googol
11.	170	Paolo
12.	155	Cybbe
13.	138	JupiteriUkko
14.	110	pulmark
15.	107	TetedeCourse
16.	76	Salaliittoteoria
17.	68	Team Kossu
18.	63	Andy & Fränk

Tilanne 

1.	2727	Paolo
2.	2633	Red Dreamers
3.	2565	ManseMankeli
4.	2526	Hokku
5.	2434	JupiteriUkko
6.	2432	maupa
7.	2226	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	2141	Googol
9.	2111	Team OK
10.	2094	Equipo Escarchado
11.	1971	Cybbe
12.	1948	Andy & Fränk
13.	1924	Vigil Ignis
14.	1818	Salaliittoteoria
15.	1709	Peto on irti
16.	1705	TetedeCourse
17.	1623	Team Kossu
18.	1574	pulmark


*	OVERALL	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	25	-	YATES Simon
2.	20	-	MAS Enric
3.	18	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
4.	16	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
5.	15	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
6.	14	-	PINOT Thibaut
7.	13	-	URAN Rigoberto
8.	12	-	QUINTANA Nairo
9.	11	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
10.	10	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
11.	7	-	GALLOPIN Tony
12.	7	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
13.	6	-	MAJKA Rafal
14.	6	-	MOLARD Rudy
15.	5	-	DE LA CRUZ David
16.	3	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
17.	2	-	BIZKARRA Mikel
18.	2	-	CARAPAZ Richard
19.	1	-	HAIG Jack
20.	1	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur

Tulokset 

1.	1148	maupa
2.	1023	Salaliittoteoria
3.	920	Hokku
4.	886	JupiteriUkko
5.	861	Andy & Fränk
6.	775	Googol
7.	743	Team Kossu
8.	714	Vigil Ignis
9.	685	Cybbe
10.	608	pulmark
11.	603	TetedeCourse
12.	588	Equipo Escarchado
13.	558	Red Dreamers
14.	498	Team OK
15.	483	Peto on irti
16.	453	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
17.	435	Paolo
18.	424	ManseMankeli

Lopputulokset 

1.	3580	maupa
2.	3446	Hokku
3.	3320	JupiteriUkko
4.	3191	Red Dreamers
5.	3162	Paolo
6.	2989	ManseMankeli
7.	2916	Googol
8.	2841	Salaliittoteoria
9.	2809	Andy & Fränk
10.	2682	Equipo Escarchado
11.	2679	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	2656	Cybbe
13.	2638	Vigil Ignis
14.	2609	Team OK
15.	2366	Team Kossu
16.	2308	TetedeCourse
17.	2192	Peto on irti
18.	2182	pulmark

----------


## maupa

\o/ Valverdeen panostaminen kannatti, vaikka lopussa vähän hiipuikin.

Kiitos taas järjestelyistä. Ensi kautta odotellessa.

----------


## Hokku

Kiitos Googol järjestelyistä ja onnea maupalle!

Nyt odotetaan malttamattomana Giroa.

----------


## Jabadabado

Kiitoksia Googolille jälleen vaivannäöstä ja mukavasta kilpailusta. Ja onnittelut voittajalle. Omalta kohdalta tämä oli onnistunut paluu kärkikahinoihin täysin penkin alle menneen Tourin jälkeen, ihan ei oma joukkue pystynyt venymään palkintopallille asti mutta oli mukavasti koko ajan mukana voittotaistossa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Kuka on ultimaatti tietäjä ? Kaikkiin kolmeen eli Giro, TDF ja Vuelta peliin osallistuneiden yht lasketut pisteet?

----------


## Jabadabado

> Kuka on ultimaatti tietäjä ? Kaikkiin kolmeen eli Giro, TDF ja Vuelta peliin osallistuneiden yht lasketut pisteet?



Kun kerran kysyit niin tsekkasin ja minun tilastojen mukaan, 

TOP5 tietäjät (nimimerkit):
1. 11052 - Paolo
2. 10946 - maupa
3. 10556 - Jabadabado
4. 10289 - Googol
5. 10264 - ManseMankeli
-------

Erityismaininta vielä nimimerkeille Nikodemus ja Hokku jotka molemmat osallistui vain kahteen ympäriajokisaan. Nikodemus keräsi 8793 pistettä Giron 8.sijasta ja TdF voitosta. Hokku keräsi 7716 pistettä Giron 3.sijasta ja Vueltan 2.sijasta. Molempien voittomahdollisuudet olisi olleet hyvät jos olisivat osallistuneet kaikkiin kolmeen kisaan.

----------


## Paolo

Ohhoh! 
Kunnon huteja tuli kyllä tehtyä, mutta jäipähän tavoitteita tulevalle kaudelle...

Googol kun toivottavasti meille tätä iloa vielä järjestää. :-)

----------


## pulmark

Näköjään 3 GT saman kauden aikana liikaa mulle. Lanterne Rouge paidassa hyvä ponnistaa ensi kauteen kun ei ole muuta kuin parannettavaa.

Kiitokset muille kilpailijoille ja varsinkin Googolille järjestelyistä !

----------

